# VistaMizer for XP.



## anandk (Oct 2, 2007)

You've tried Vista transformation Pack for XP ... NOW try VistaMizer.


VistaMizer modifies your system files, so that when you reboot after installing VistaMizer, you won't even remember how your old desktop looked like. 

With VistaMizer you are now able to transform your Windows XP, MCE or Server 2003 by giving it the look of Windows Vista. Therefore over 380 files with new Icons, pictures as well as videos are modified. 

This means that VistaMizer does not provide own files and change your system files. That has the advantage that VistaMizer works with each language and no changes of the language specifics are made. 

*www.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Enhancements/Themes/VistaMizer.shtml

best to create a system restore point first.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks.will try it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2007)

these kinda software slow down ur pc so better stay away from em.
but who cares i am also using it.
its cool.


----------



## utsav (Oct 2, 2007)

if u hav atleast 768MB RAM then these softyss r good else ........

thanx 4 d link bro


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2007)

i have 2GB.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 2, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> these kinda software slow down ur pc so better stay away from em.
> but who cares i am also using it.
> its cool.


this software will mod the system files and hence will not slow down your system.

one Q: how is it different from vista transformation pack? and whats wid modding own files?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2007)

VT and this is same.
i tried both and found this one to be better.


----------



## azzu (Oct 9, 2007)

hey will this slow down my XP 
i hav 512 ram 2.4 gigs P4


----------



## Projjwal (Oct 9, 2007)

nope.....VistaMizer is a very small utility size around 17mb.I am using it in my athlonXP 2400+ with 512 MB ram & it works very good (not slowing down my system)


----------



## dennis96411 (May 17, 2008)

Hey do I have to uninstall it if I want to update it?


----------



## tuxybuzz (May 29, 2008)

seems nice..i tried a vista inspirat pack..it was pretty much the same..modding the files..didnt seem to slow down the pc..


----------



## tynyro (Nov 11, 2008)

I am using for some time  Vista Transformation Pack    8.0.1 and works well but I want to know if VistaMizer   works as well as VTP.


----------



## User Name (Nov 11, 2008)

I using vista visual style.It the best you don't reboot pc.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 11, 2008)

All these transformations pack, just bloats your system and nothing else.

It is better to use custom theme, cursors, sounds etc.

BTW try Crysis theme, it rocks.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 12, 2008)

Well this is my WinXP PRO OS with VT pack and SP3: 

*img7.pictiger.com/6af/17046080_th.jpg

Hv not tried this VistaMizer but will surely giv it a try.. (any of u guys who hv tried this) plz post a screenshot.. 
-------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 12, 2008)

Its a year old thread


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 12, 2008)

^^ oops... nice finding yaar...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 12, 2008)

tynyro said:


> I am using for some time Vista Transformation Pack 8.0.1 and works well but I want to know if VistaMizer works as well as VTP.


 
Gadey murde mat ukhaado


----------

